# Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€



## Knarrenheidi (8. Oktober 2014)

*Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Hey werte Community,


suche eine "gute" Heimkinoanlage für einen Preis bis max. 500€.

- 5.1 Soundsystem
- BluRay Player/Receiver
- 16 m² symmetrischer Raum
- Subwoofer sollte nicht so breit sein, ca 25cm ( geringer Platz neben TV )



Bewertungen auf Amazon kann man ja nicht unbedingt trauen. Finde aber trotzdem, dass man sich beim Lesen ein Gesamtbild machen kann. Also aller Bewertungen (Sterne 1-5).
Bisher hatte ich die "Bose Solo Soundbar". Die konnte mich nicht so richtig überzeugen, es fehlte einfach an Klangbild im Raum. Ich stelle mir so richtig vor, dass der Sound aus allen Ecken kommt, das muss sich super anhören.


Habe jetzt viel von diesen Anlagen gelesen und ergoogelt :

Samsung HT 
Sony BD
Philips  HT
LG BH
...

Was ist denn ein gutes Gesamtpaket, wo man das Optimum von 500€ herausholt?



Auf was muss ich denn besonders achten?
Welche Fehler kann man denn machen?


Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Oktober 2014)

Fertiganlagen von den großen TV-Herstellern sind alles Plastikbrüllwürfel, die Teile wollte ich nicht mal in der Küche haben.

Für dein Budget gibts leider nichts, schon gar nicht mit Subwoofer.

Versuch nen gebrauchten AVR zu bekommen und dazu am besten Seobstbau-Lautsprecher, das "Kleiner-Bretterhaufen" Heimkino dürfte da gut passen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Das wäre die absolute Untergrenze + BR Player nach eigenem Gusto, mal als 1. Beispiel. Von den All in One Trümmern halte ich rein garnix, ist einfach nur ein fauler Kompromiss


----------



## Knarrenheidi (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Erst einmal vielen lieben Dank für das Feedback. 


*@BlackNeo* : Es muss doch irgendwo einen Kompromiss geben zwischen *Superschlecht *( integrierte TV Lautsprecher ) und *Supergut *( Anlagen nach z.Bsp. deinen Wünschen ). Bei den Anlagen gibts doch bestimmt auch Grautöne anstatt nur Schwarz und Weiß. Bin ich da nicht hochgradig audiophil um den Unterschied zu merken, wenn es das Wort überhaupt gibt?  Eine mess- und hörbare Steigerung ist doch bei den Fertiganlagen drin, oder? Wieso sind andere mit Fertiganlagen zufrieden?


*@Dr Bakterius* : Für das Produkt "Canton Movie 65 CX 2-Wege 5.1" fehlt ja ( wie schon geschrieben ) der Receiver/BluRay Player. Da komme ich dann auch auf um die 500€, wenn ich den "Pioneer Receiver" und das "Canton Set" nehme. Wo liegt denn der große Unterschied zu einem "*Sony BDV-N7200W*"  Set, das auch bei 500€ liegt ? Das muss doch irgendwas bringen? Selbstbau ? Hört sich sehr interessant an, ich glaube aber, dass dort die Zeit und mein Verständnis fehlt . Wobei man da bestimmt sparen kann und gute Sachen verbaut.


Gute Marken für Boxen sind Canton, Harman/Kardon, Teufel ? 
Muss man etwas beim Receiver beachten ? Ich hab mich gefragt, wieso das solche riesigen "Oschi's" sind. Wo soll das hier hin in meinem Wohnzimmer? Wieso sind die so fett ? 
Will einfach nur besser Musik hören und schicken 5.1 Sound haben, besser als der TV. 

Sind die Boxen so schlecht bei den Fertigsets oder ist es der kombinierte Receiver/BluRay Player? Was macht ein gutes System aus. Habt ihr für mich noch ein paar Seiten auf denen ich mich informieren kann? Das wäre sehr nett.



Vielleicht habe ich auch noch nie etwas anderes gehört als diese Plastikbrüllwürfel und weiß nicht, wie gut es sein kann.


Danke im voraus.


----------



## Knarrenheidi (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Ich könnte für 200€ einen gebrauchten Pioneer Receiver mit Pioneer Boxen bekommen.

Pioneer VSX-321 mit Pioneer Boxen ( wahrscheinlich die HTP 071 )

Ist das ein vernünftiger Einstieg ?

MFG


----------



## wobix (9. Oktober 2014)

Knarrenheidi schrieb:


> Wieso sind andere mit Fertiganlagen zufrieden?  Vielleicht habe ich auch noch nie etwas anderes gehört als diese Plastikbrüllwürfel und weiß nicht, wie gut es sein kann.  Danke im voraus.



Für Beratung habe ich im Detail zu wenig Ahnung, aber das Zitat hast du dir am Ende selbst beantwortet 
Genauso ist es nämlich.
Jemand der noch nie etwas besseres gehört hat, will auch nix besseres.
Es sind welten zwischen einem 5.1 - 500€ Brüllwürfel Set und einer ausgewogenen Stand- Regal-Lautsprecher Kombi.
Ich biete immer wieder gerne an bei mir Probe zu hören.
Anbiten kann ich zwar auch nur "low Budget" aber es ist ein riesen Unterschied zu den üblichen Brüllwürfeln.
Bei mir steht die Heco Victa Serie bestehend aus Front = 701 Center = 201 Rear = 301 und Sub = 251
Befeuert von einem Onkyo TX NR 616
Wenn du, oder jemand anderes der das hier liest, diese Kombi gerne mal Probe hören möchte und aus der nähe von Lindlar (30km östlich von Köln) kommt, ist er herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Knarrenheidi (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Danke für dein tolles Angebot. 
Schade, bin leider nicht aus der Gegend. 


Auch wenn ich selber feststellen würde, dass teurere Heimkino Anlagen wirklich wesentlich besser sind, gibt es immer noch Menschen, die wollen oder können nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Dazu zähle ich mich ebenfalls. 

Ich möchte einfach besseren Sound als das was mir meine 0815 integrierten TV Lautsprecher hergeben. 

Es muss ja qualitativ bewertbar sein, welches Komplettpaket das am besten löst. Auch wenn das Budget nur 500€ beträgt. 

Ich würde auch gerne einen Mercedes fahren, weil er einfach wesentlich besser ist als mein schnittiger Seat, da brauch ich keine Vergleichstest. Aber den Stern will ich mir einfach nicht leisten. Und anstatt zu Fuß zu gehen ist es nen Seat geworden. Das Geld stecke ichs lieber in andere Dinge. 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Erbarmen oder will sich im Forum bloß stellen, dass er auch eine Fertig Heimkino Anlage hat. Und kann mir ne Empfehlung aussprechen. 

MFG


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Oktober 2014)

Knarrenheidi schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der große Unterschied zu einem "Sony BDV-N7200W"  Set, das auch bei 500€ liegt ? Das muss doch irgendwas bringen?



Das Sony Set hat proprietäre Anschlüsse dass man keine anderen Lautsprecher anschließen kann, ist komplett aus billigstem Plastik, hat billige Treiber verbaut und ist meist irreparabel.



> Gute Marken für Boxen sind Canton, Harman/Kardon, Teufel ?



Canton ist ganz ok, Teufel ist überhypter Marketing-Dreck, genau wie H/K.



> Ich hab mich gefragt, wieso das solche riesigen "Oschi's" sind. Wo soll das hier hin in meinem Wohnzimmer? Wieso sind die so fett ?



Da ist ne 6 Kanal-Vorstufe drin, Digital/Analog-Wandler, ne Videoplatine, ne analoge Ausgangplatine, 5 Endstufen, Kühlkörper, ein entsprechend großes Netzteil und noch n paar Teile^^



> Sind die Boxen so schlecht bei den Fertigsets oder ist es der kombinierte Receiver/BluRay Player? Was macht ein gutes System aus. Habt ihr für mich noch ein paar Seiten auf denen ich mich informieren kann?



Alles ist schlechter, die Elektronik und die Lautsprecher, aber letztere sind das schlechteste an nem Fertig-Set.

Ein gutes System macht aus: Ordentliche Lautsprecher, ordentlich große Elektronik, also brauchbar große Netzteile, Endstufen die stark genug sind, gut dimensionierte Kühlkörper, etc.

Genau kann man das leider nicht definieren. Aber das sind schon mal Ansatzpunkte.



> Vielleicht habe ich auch noch nie etwas anderes gehört als diese Plastikbrüllwürfel und weiß nicht, wie gut es sein kann.



Das kann gut sein 

Wie wäre es, erst mal mit 2.0 anzufangen und dann aufzurüsten?


----------



## Knarrenheidi (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen und das Feedback 

Das hat mir schon viel weiter geholfen. Gerade mit den Hersteller bezogenen Lautsprecher Anschlüssen bei Sony. Hatte mich auf Bildern schon gewundert, wieso die nicht klassisch sind.

So ein Pioneer System ( ist kein BluRay Player drin ), da sind die Boxen wahrscheinlich auch schlechter oder, also so genannte Brüllwürfel ? Der AFR sieht aber kompetent aus.


*PIONEER HTP-104*
Pioneer HTP-104 5.1 3D-Heimkinosystem (130 Watt pro Kanal, 4K Ultra HD Passthrough, HDMI 2.0, USB 2.0, ECO-Mode) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

*PIONEER HTP-204*
Pioneer HTP-204 5.1 3D-Heimkinosystem (130 Watt pro Kanal, Airplay, App. Steuerung, Internetradio, DLNA, Spotify Connect, Gapless Wiedergabe) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


Ist von diesen Geräten auch abzuraten ? Ich mein, große Boxen passen nicht in das Wohnzimmer, brauche schon Kleinere.



Vielen dank für eure Arbeit und Mühe


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest auch einfach erst mal den Subwoofer weglassen und dir ein Heco Victa Set mit nem günstigen AVR holen, beim Victa Set nimmst du dann einfach 4x die Victa 201 und einmal den Center Victa 101. Später dann als Sub nen Mivoc Hype 10.

Dieses Pioneer Fertigset hat nen ordentlichen AVR, die LS sind aber immer noch Brüllwürfel, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast.


----------



## Knarrenheidi (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Ich danke euch sehr .


Ich habe mich vorgestern für folgendes Komplettset entschieden:

*Panasonic SC-BTT505EGS Premium 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkino System*
Panasonic SC-BTT505EGS Premium 5.1 Blu-ray Heimkino System schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


Im Elektronikmarkt meines Vertrauens habe ich mir verschiedene Anlagen angehört um überhaupt erstmal nen Eindruck zu bekommen.
Bestimmt auch den Räumlichkeiten und der Grundlautstärke geschuldet, hat sich eine Harman/Kardon Anlage für 1000€, nicht viel besser angehört als dieses Panasonic System. 


Von einem Probelauf im Mediamarkt der Canton 1005 Boxen und nem Onkyo Receiver war ich nicht nur zufrieden sondern begeistert. Da habe ich echt einen Unterschied gehört. Die Boxen hatten ein klares, tolles Klangbild.


*Meine Kaufentscheidung ging in Richtung Panasonic weil :*

- hat mich vom Sound im Mediamarkt überzeugt
- All in One (BluRay etc)
- habe auch ein Panasonic HD TV (ergänzen sich prima, nur 1 Fernbedienung)
- habe alles dabei um sofort loszulegen
- muss kein extra Boxenständer kaufen
- muss zuhause nichts in die Wand bohren ( Canton Boxen )
- hinstellen, anschließen, fertig
- flacher Receiver, habe einfach wenig Platz im TV Regal für nen hohen AFR
- Boxen haben keine proprietären Anschlüsse ( jeder AFR kann ran )
- tolles Design
- One Option fits All, geringere Audio Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei den Surroundeinstellungen im Vergleich zum echten AFR (es soll einfach 5.1 Sound kommen, ohne dass ich groß entscheiden muss, welcher Modus hört sich jetzt besser an und nur noch am probieren und umschalten bin anstatt Filme zu gucken. Ich kenne mich  )


Und mein Fazit nach 2 Tagen : Wahnsinn, die Bude bebt, ein Klangbild toll, woow. Habe mal die "The Hunger Games" BluRay eingeworfen. Boar, der Surround, wenn dort in den Himmel geschossen wird um anzudeuten wie viele nicht mehr an den Hungerspielen teilnehmen, das geht durch den ganzen Körper. 

Und die Musik ebenso, Marlon Roudette (Beat drops out) oder Kiesza (Hideaway). Ich bin sehr sehr begeistert von diesem Klangbild. So habe ich mir das vorgestellt. 



Ich bedanke mich nochmal für euer Feedback.

Grüße


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Oktober 2014)

Ja ok, jetzt ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum bist du nicht in ein Fachgeschäft gegangen?

Ach ja, was ist ein AFR? Meinst du AVR?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Ist ja schön, wenn du zufrieden bist, aber bei der Aussage



Knarrenheidi schrieb:


> Im Elektronikmarkt meines Vertrauens



gruselts mich schon ein wenig !


----------



## Knarrenheidi (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ja ok, jetzt ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum bist du nicht in ein Fachgeschäft gegangen?
> 
> Ach ja, was ist ein AFR? Meinst du AVR?


 


Ich meine AVR  **schmunzel**


Ich bin einfach überwältigt von dem Sound. Genau so wollte ich es haben. Das sind Welten, Weeeeltennnnn zwischen der "Panasonic Anlage" und der "BOSE SOLO Soundbar (330€ NP)" bzw. meinen "TV Boxen".
Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht. Ich bin begeistert, das ist doch das was zählt. Die Anlage hat mir schon fast zu viel Bums für meine Wohnung, im Nachhinein hätte mir auch was Kleineres gereicht.

Gestern habe ich "Edge of Tomorrow" geguckt. Ich wusste gar nicht wo ich zuerst hinhören soll. Krass. Die Funken, Dreck, Patronen und Helikopter sind mir nur so um die Ohren geflogen. Stark. 


Fachgeschäft ? Habe leider kein Fachgeschäft Geld. Und ich bin auch nicht der Typ der dorthin geht und den Mitarbeiter für sich beansprucht, dann aber doch woanders kauft. Genau das kann ich auch in meinem Geschäft nicht ausstehen.



Ich sage mal so, das Experten-Geschrei bei so genannten Fertig-PC's vs Selbstbaurechner, da geh ich komplett mit euch, bin ich auf eurer Seite. 
Das mache ich seit Jahren nicht anders. Zusätzlich sind die Fertig-PC's wesentlich teurer und wesentlich langsamer als die Pendants aus dem Selbstbau.

Das Komplettpaket beim Sound war für mich ausschlaggebend.



Seid gegrüßt


----------



## NynrosVorlon (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung: 5.1 Heimkino Anlage (Boxen+Receiver/Player) <500€*

Teufel.de


----------

